# Advice about job market in Dubai



## RWAMUCYO (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My name is walter and i joined this forum two weeks ago, and i want to move to dubai end of this month to look for a job but am still have doubts. I live in Rwanda 

and i hold a degree in business administration plus a three years experience in marketing with a regional bank. I applied on line through those agencies but still i haven't got any feedback.

so i wanted a advice about the situation on the job market there in Dubai if someone like me can come and hope to find some thing.

Glad to hear from you


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

You will need to find a job first and then the residence visa is sponsored by your employer. I don't think you have "visa on arrival" status so you can not simply hopp onto the plane and then stay in Dubai jobhunting......


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

Lenochka said:


> You will need to find a job first and then the residence visa is sponsored by your employer. I don't think you have "visa on arrival" status so you can not simply hopp onto the plane and then stay in Dubai jobhunting......


I dont quite agree. There are lots of people from the "non visa on arrival" countries who come here on jobhunting. They either use the hotel sponsoring route or get sponsored by someone they know.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

RWAMUCYO said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is walter and i joined this forum two weeks ago, and i want to move to dubai end of this month to look for a job but am still have doubts. I live in Rwanda
> 
> ...


The general job market is not very good at the moment and increasingly companies are looking for those who are already based in the region (to keep relocation and other recruitment cost to minimal)

But keep trying and good luck!


----------



## RWAMUCYO (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks and u right the decrease of demand for jobs is common that's why am hesitating. but i think it would be better if i come just to be on the field and make myself the contacts.


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

To get close to the real score, visit some news sites like "Al Jazeera" or "Al-bayan". Or maybe some Forbes magazine reviews. Maybe the Oxford produced "The Report: Dubai 2010" I guess it's available in Google books.

Salaam


----------

